# A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin in 37 or 40mm



## Michael Weare

A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin in pink and white gold comes in two sizes. The thinnest A. Lange & Söhne timepiece so far distils the key facets of a Lange watch within a height of just 5.9 mm. In 2011, A. Lange & Söhne presented the Saxonia Thin, it's thinnest model of the entire collection so far.

Five years after its debut, the graceful two-hander is now presented with a subtly reworked dial that reflects the current design of the Saxonia timepiece family. In comparison with the previous model, the baton-style hour markers in solid gold have been slightly extended and moved closer to the bezel. This gives the argenté-colored solid-silver dial extra prominence.

The new Saxonia Thin was originally unveiled at SIHH in Geneva in January 2016. It's available now through retailers in pink and white gold, with a case diameter of either 37 or 40 mm.

Both versions are powered by the manually wound caliber L093.1 movement which is just 2.9 mm thick and features the Lange-typical finissage of all parts. Quality hallmarks include the German-silver three-quarter plate decorated with Glashütte ribbing, solarized winding-train wheels, three screwed gold chatons and a hand-engraved balance cock.

Visit A. Lange & Söhne



*Official visit to A. Lange & Söhne manufactory in Dresden

*_On Tuesday, June 14, I will be visiting the A. Lange & Söhne manufactory in Dresden, and there will be a one hour questions and answers session with those in a position to know what they are talking about. If you would like me to ask any questions, please let me know by messaging me on the Forum._


----------



## Pun

Please post few photographs of white gold Saxonia 37 as well. Surprisingly it is nowhere on Internet. I intend to buy one if I like. Thanks


----------



## Pride

Ugh, I want the 37mm so bad. No more pictures?


----------



## TedPhatana

Hi there,

I was at the Lange boutique in NYC. Here are the bad iphone pics I took.


----------



## nicktanbt

Tried them both - I think the 37mm looks better and is more balanced vs the 40mm, especially when you flip it around to view the movement. Initially I had concerns that the 37mm might be too small for me (6.5" wrist), but after trying it on I decided 37mm was perfect for a dress watch. Being priced substantially lower than the 40mm with similar finishing quality is definitely a great plus too!


----------



## corn18

Where can I buy the 37mm in rose gold (201.033)? Can't find one on the interweb anywhere. I think this is the perfect dress watch and the price is remarkable for ALS. Tom


----------



## ScorpionRS

37 is perfect and timeless for a dress watch 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanallard

37mm is big enough for most wrists, especially if you're going for the dressy, sleek look.


----------



## EDL77

37mm looks great!


----------



## Essthetix

38.5mm. And if they don't have that, go for the 37mm.


----------



## nicktanbt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

nicktanbt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Druel.... that's my grail watch.


----------



## JWNY

I would buy the 37mm in white gold


----------



## vercimber

Gorgeous.


----------



## nicktanbt

Thanks everyone - it is definitely a beautiful piece. I was concerned initially that it would wear too small but I like how it sits on my wrist the way I think a dress watch should.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

37 all the way!


----------



## MR CARDOSO

Sheldon John Clark James said:


> 37 all the way!


ditto.


----------



## Babka

I've only seen the 40mm in person and liked it a lot. I, personally, would go for that one. But congrats in advance


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

Another vote for 37. Having seen it in a boutique recently, I suspect the ultra-simplistic dial design would look a little too spaced out at 40mm.


----------



## aaroniusl

Vote for 37 too, saw the 40 before. The dial is abit too sparse for my liking.


----------



## sdwatchlvr

37 is classy


----------



## Stewpot

Another for 37mm. I always like to have the lugs fall a little short of the edge of my wrist, so from the top down you can see 5-10mm strap either side.


Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

The 40mm, especially without the stepped dial that the 1815 has, seems much too expansive. Go with the 37mm.


----------



## MR CARDOSO

corn18 said:


> Druel.... that's my grail watch.


likewise


----------



## ChrisMia

37 in white gold for me. Absolutely my grail watch. But then again I like smaller watches. In this particular instance though, I also think that the smaller diameter also results in the better-proportioned piece.


----------



## crappbag

Personally prefer smaller size watches. 37mm gets my vote.

Seems to follow a trend toward smaller dial watches - particularly for dress pieces.


----------



## LIEVAIN

Go 37mm, just perfect!


----------



## yessir69

I'm going to NYC in April. Can't wait to try the 37mm. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## conkmwc

37 in yellow gold. Classic!


----------



## foversta

The 37mm is more balanced, more beautiful and cheaper. No hesitation.


----------



## yessir69

Tried the rg model in Vegas yesterday. It's exquisite. They didn't have a wg in Stock. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Icycas

37mm. 40mm is too... empty.


----------



## Vural

I think 40 mm looks better than 37.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ragingcao

Icycas said:


> 37mm. 40mm is too... empty.


Ditto


----------



## ragingcao

ALS Saxonia Thin 37. 
Pure and perfect










Don't forget the case back. Art in motion


----------



## closeset

37mm more practical for me


----------



## champ13

37mm for me too


----------



## KhalidMay

They're such nice watches. I'd probably go for the 40mm.


----------



## Kavorka02

There is also the 2nd generation 37mm Manual. It?s still slim at 7.7mm & fits well on my 6.5 wrist ! Good luck. -Joe


----------



## onbrt67

37 for me...


----------



## KLC

37mm all the way


----------



## sauuce

Honestly this watch @ 37mm would be a must buy for me if it had a center seconds hand

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber

37 mm for me.


----------



## Tonystix

Another vote for 37.


----------

